# Whats a good natural looking foundation for older skin??



## April Ivy (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm doing my aunts makeup who's in her 60's. Whats a good natural looking foundation for older skin??


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 19, 2018)

What’s her skintype?


----------

